# Lieferant für Sensorkabel M8 4pol Buchse auf 3pol Stecker



## element. (30 November 2009)

Suche das genannte "Mogelkabel", bei dem nur der schwarze Ausgang weiterverwendet wird. Fertig konfektioniert in PUR. Bietet jemand sowas an? Danke.


----------



## DenEinen (30 November 2009)

Also da gibt es bestimmt einige Firmen. (z.B. Murr Elektronik oder Escha uvm)


----------



## element. (30 November 2009)

Hallo Einer,

hab es bei beiden im Katalog nicht gefunden. (Und auch noch nie gesehen...)
Auch nicht bei Lumberg und Phoenix.


----------



## DenEinen (1 Dezember 2009)

Jo bei Escha bekommst du alles, die nenn solche Sachen "Projekt". Genauso ist das bei Murr. Nur für solche Sachen muß man seinen Ansprechpartner mal anhauen. Im Katalog findet man das glaube ich auch nicht.


----------



## the_elk (2 Dezember 2009)

Hi,

wir haben die auch von Murr.

Gruß


----------

